# 2 Month Old Puppy Peeing Excessively



## Ifinx (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I have a 8 Week and Two Day Old German Shepherd Puppy that will pee almost every 20 to 30 min.

Here is the story. We got "Thor" at 3 weeks and two days old because his mother stopped producing milk and just wasn't doing very well. He had 9 and 1 sister, but the sister died during birth. Since we've had him he has been a pretty good puppy. He has always had a little problem with using the bathroom, but with him being a puppy its understandable. 

Here lately he after we take him out to potty he will pee a good sized puddle and usually poops. After we come back inside he will normally walk around and play, but within 20 mins or so he will peep again. Although most of the time it isn't a big puddle. I don't think this is normal, but I could be wrong.

Does anyone have any advice on this? Also does anyone have any advice on a feeding schedule? And correct me if I'm wrong, but is it true that dogs are suppose be able to hold there potty depending on there age? For every month of age = an hour of being able to hold it plus one hour.

Thanks Everyone,
Ifinx


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

After he comes back inside and walks around and plays does he go drink water? That might make him pee again


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you take him out and he goes. he comes in
and plays and needs to go again. that's normal.
play excites a pup. take him out in the middle of 
play or the second he stops playing.

i fed my pup 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish
and 1 cup in the pm. he also had snacks throughout 
the day. use charts as a guideline. do what works
best for your pup and you'll learn that on the fly.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How much water is he drinking? Sometimes a puppy will drink the whole bowl, just because it is there. Don't let him.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> How much water is he drinking? Sometimes a puppy will drink the whole bowl, just because it is there. Don't let him.



Huh? This goes against every piece of advice for puppies (or adult dogs) that I've ever seen.  Every dog I've ever had has had access to *UNLIMITED* amounts of clean water 24/7. 


I think I would deal with the frequent potty issues in the other ways mentioned...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Puppies will over drink sometimes. There is nothing wrong with letting them have a drink but not letting them drain the bowl.

You have some possible scenarios.

1) House training isn't going so well
2) Puppy is drinking A LOT and needs to be monitored. My vet told me some will just continue to drink and drink and it's ok to schedule water
3) Puppy has a UTI.

I would take him to a vet for a UA.


----------

